# Budget kitchen units for garage/ man cave



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Hi everyone :thumb:

Anyone got any recommendations for where to purchase cheap budget kitchen units or alternative options for cupboards for your man cave / garages. 

Just think least the kitchen units will allow a worktop space area for when need to tinker with anything


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Obviously for new - B&Q or Wickes, perhaps even a kitchen discount store if you’ve one locally. 

Best bet if your happy 2nd hand, keep an eye open for any neighbours having a replacement or in local news / loot / gumtree etc - you could pick one up very cheap. 

Alternatively pop a wanted add up, you never know, someone could be happy to give it to you to get rid and save on dispose fees....


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

wickes do the cheapest Dakata range or look at free ads


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Check Facebook market place for your area, there’s loads around local to me from £10-£30 each of £50 for complete selection of units.


----------



## Jcwminiadventures (Dec 3, 2011)

DLGWRX02 said:


> Check Facebook market place for your area, there's loads around local to me from £10-£30 each of £50 for complete selection of units.


What I did ^^


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

b and q takeaway IT range arent expensive new 

You can get some smart new viynl doors on ebay


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Wickes has the cheapest option, and for a garage use hey are more than good enough. Ditto the work surfaces.

I ended up with free hand me down units from a friend, to which i added some foam membranes behind them to keep any cold/damp away from the chipboard carcasses and a Wickes worktop.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Depends what standard you're after but Facebook have lots on usually. Ikea we used for our last utility room. Was quite surprised how good there's were.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

I would have w look at gumtree often loads of good kitchens around my way for next to nothing. Also try some builders merchants often will clear out odd stock. Have you considered Ikea?


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks everyone, tempted to pop along to Wickes over th weekend ( Possible 15% discount and a further 40 % )


----------

